# APR Presents the 3.6L FSI VR6 MED17 ECU Upgrade!



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

APR Presents the 3.6L FSI VR6 MED17 ECU Upgrade!



Product Page

APR is pleased to present the ultimate ECU Upgrade for the latest 3.6L FSI VR6 engine with Bosch MED17 engine management.

After long nights and many hours of testing, developing and more testing, we’re pleased to offer you an ECU recalibration that is second to none. APR’s extensive research and development provides you with a powerful ECU upgrade with no loss of drivability or reliability. Expect faster acceleration, improved throttle response and more power across the entire power band.

APR’s 3.6L FSI VR6 ECU Upgrade is an expertly recalibrated engine control strategy that primarily remaps the engine’s air fuel ratio and ignition timing, within the factory Bosch MED17 ECU, to provide smooth and reliable power as if intended by the OEM. APR’s ECU Upgrade is developed to work within the OEM and Tier 1 Supplier specifications for engine component stress tolerances and performance specifications. Available in octane-specific variations, APR’s calibrations allow you to take advantage of fuel quality available in your area. APR’s patented EMCS functionality puts the control of your engine’s operation at your fingertips and allows for additional features and options to be installed to your OEM ECU.

*APR Stage I ECU Upgrade*

The APR Stage I ECU Upgrade gives you higher peak numbers of 287 HP/274 FT-LBS on 93 (R+M)/2 octane and up to 294 HP/276 FT-LBS on 100 (R+M)/2 octane race fuel. As much as 14 HP and 24 FT-LBS of torque are available through the power band. APR’s ECU Upgrade is the best power per dollar modification for the new 3.6L FSI VR6 and gives it just the extra edge these cars lack from the factory without pushing the limits. With factory-like smoothness and drivability, APR’s ECU upgrade will fill the void in an otherwise excellent car.









*Acceleration Enhancements:*
Beyond power and torque enhancements, APR’s Calibration Engineers were able to increase the acceleration rate of the 3.6L FSI VR6 through other calibrations changes. Throttle and ignition delays are removed resulting in a more responsive pedal without altering overall throttle sensitivity.









*Increased Fuel Economy:*
APR’s Calibration Engineers paid close attention to several parameters directly related to fuel economy, especially while cruising at highway speeds. Depending on your driving style and fuel quality, you may see better miles per gallon!









*Speed Limiter Removed:*
APR’s ECU upgrade increases the vehicle's top speed limiter for blistering sprints around the track or across the Autobahn without the speed limiter shutting down your fun!









*Left Foot Braking:*
APR's Left Foot Braking feature allows more control over the vehicle’s throttle. The factory equipped 3.6L FSI VR6’s throttle input is disabled while pressing the accelerator and brake at the same time. Left Foot Braking, a common motorsport driving technique, allows the driver complete control over the vehicle’s throttle and braking system, which may give the 3.6L FSI VR6 the edge it needs at the track. As is with all features APR adds to the ECU, this feature may be removed upon request.

*Power Charts*










Power at the Wheels - http://www.goapr.com/includes/img/products/dyno/36l_fsi_vr6/36l_fsi_vr6_s0_vs_s1_93_cw.gif
Gain over Stock - http://www.goapr.com/includes/img/products/dyno/36l_fsi_vr6/36l_fsi_vr6_s0_vs_s1_93_gain.gif










Power at the Wheels - http://www.goapr.com/includes/img/products/dyno/36l_fsi_vr6/36l_fsi_vr6_s0_vs_s1_100_cw.gif
Gain over Stock - http://www.goapr.com/includes/img/products/dyno/36l_fsi_vr6/36l_fsi_vr6_s0_vs_s1_100_gain.gif

*APR Stage I ECU Upgrade Calibration Report*

Stock as Reported by VW
280 HP
258 Ft-LBS of Torque

Stock - 93 Octane (R+M)/2 As Measured by APR
280 HP
265 Ft-LBS of Torque

93 Octane (R+M)/2 or 98 Octane RON
287 HP
274 Ft-LBS of Torque
+7 HP @ 2100 RPM
+18 TQ @ 2200 RPM

100 Octane (R+M)/2 or 104 Octane RON
294 HP
276 Ft-LBS of Torque
+14 HP @ 5700 RPM
+24 TQ @ 2100 RPM

*APR EMCS Programs and Features*

APR’s patented EMCS, Enhanced Modular Chipping System, brings selectable programs and features to your factory ECU, all without the need to purchase external hardware. Other companies have attempted to imitate EMCS with clumsy external switching devices that only replace or multiply portions of a “base” calibration. However, EMCS has the ability to completely rewrite the entire operating map data, giving each map a complete set of calibration changes. APR’s EMCS features and programs modes are activated via your OEM cruise control buttons. Your cruise control will continue to function as normal.









*Program Switching:*
Program switching allows the user to cycle though up to four different engine calibrations and operating modes all without the need for external hardware.









*Stock Mode:*
By selecting stock mode, the ECU calibration is reset to the factory calibration. The engine will run exactly as it did before purchasing APR software.









*APR Performance Modes:*
APR's octane-specific calibrations are available for various premium and race fuels around the world. Each performance mode is a completely new calibration, altered specifically for the characteristics of the fuel quality selected.









*Valet Mode:*
APR's Valet Mode protects your vehicle from becoming an expensive toy for unauthorized individuals. By enabling Valet Mode, the vehicle's engine and top speed will be greatly limited.









*Fault Code Erase:*
Fault code erase allows the user to erase and reset engine related trouble codes and ECU adaptation data without using a specialty tool.









*Security Lockout:*
Security lockout prevents unauthorized individuals from using APR's EMCS functionality. When enabled, APR's EMCS features will appear completely invisible until a user specified 2 to 4-digit security code is entered.









*Anti-Theft:*
When activated, Anti-Theft disables throttle input, even if the factory key is used. The vehicle will be immobilized until a user specified 2 to 4-digit security code is entered.

*How to use APR EMCS Programs and Features*









*To Cycle through APR Programs:*
Hold "SET" on the cruise control stalk. The check engine light will blink in sets of one to four blinks to indicate programs one through four. Release "SET" during this sequence to select a program. The EPC light will flash one to four times to indicate the program selected. The vehicle may be started.

*To use Fault Code Erase:*
Hold "RESUME" on the cruise control stalk. The check engine light will begin to blink. Release "RESUME" when the check engine light is flashing in groups of one blink per second. Fault Codes will be cleared.

*To Enable EMCS:*
Turn the ignition and cruise control to the on position. Do not start the engine. Ensure Security Lockout or Anti-Theft is disabled.

*To Unlock the ECU or Disable Anti-Theft:*
"SET" is used to enter a digit and "CANCEL" is used to register the digit. Enter the first digit of the security code by pressing "SET" the number of times corresponding to the first digit, then use "CANCEL" to register the digit. Repeat this step for each digit in the user defined security code. The check engine light and EPC light will flash to indicate the ECU is unlocked or Anti-Theft is disabled.

*To Enable Anti-Theft:*
Quickly press "SET, SET, RESUME, RESUME, SET, SET, RESUME and RESUME". The check engine light will begin blinking. The vehicle will no longer start until the user defined security code is entered.

*To use Security Lockout to Lock the ECU:*
Hold "RESUME" on the cruise control stalk. The check engine light will blink in sets of one to three blinks indicating different features. Release "RESUME" when the check engine light is flashing in groups of three blinks per second. The EPC and CEL will blink to indicate the ECU is locked.

*The APR Development Difference*









*APR ECU Explorer:*
APR’s proprietary ECU Explorer gives APR’s Calibration Engineers unparalleled access to the vehicle’s entire engine management system. Typical commercially available data logging tools, used by most tuners, only allow logging up to 12 engine-operating variables at extremely low data rates. These tools are also limited to a small, specific list of variables. APR’s ECU Explorer is capable of logging every variable found within the ECU. It’s capable of logging well over 100 variables at once with data rates as high as 100 samples per second. Synchronous data logging is available for fine-tuning.









*APR ECU Composer with APR Live Tuning:*
APR’s proprietary ECU Composer is used for altering the engine management system. With full access to every table, map and variable within the ECU, APR’s Calibration Engineers are not limited to a handful of maps as is common for most tuning companies. ECU Composer takes calibration to a new level on the 3.6L FSI VR6 with APR's Live Tuning. APR’s Calibration Engineers can test calibration changes with a single click of a button to instantly monitor the changes, rather than spending several minutes shutting down the vehicle to reflash the ECU. This allows a level of fine-tuning unmatched in the market.









*APR ECU Assembly:*
APR’s Electrical Engineers have the ability to alter the code structure of the ECU to add features not available from the factory. On the highly modified end, this allows APR to add forced induction to naturally aspirated vehicle as if intended by the OEM. However, for most 3.6L FSI VR6 owners, the advantage of this ability is the addition of APR’s patented EMCS Functions. EMCS puts the control of the engine’s operation at your fingertips and allows for additional features and options to be installed to your ECU.

*Application Guide*

Currently Available
2012+ VW Passat B7 - 3.6L FSI VR6 (CDVB) 

Needs Program Switching Confirmation (Please contact APR if you fall in this category)
2012+ VW CC - 3.6L FSI VR6 (CNNA)
2011+ VW Touareg II (CGRA)

Other 3.6L FSI VR6 Vehicles 
There may be other applicable vehicles around the world. Please contact APR for details. 

If you have an older 3.6L FSI VR6 that runs on Bosch MED9 Engine Management, software will be ready in the near future. 

Please note typically near the launch of an ECU upgrade some ECUs will need to be code extracted and prepared at an APR dealer. 

*Price*

$599.00 Fully Loaded
Includes your choice of 4 programs (Stock, 91, 93, 100 or valet) and all APR EMCS features (Program Switching, Fault Code Erase, Security Lockout and Anti-Theft)

*Two Ways to Purchase*









*Locate an APR Dealer:*
Use the APR Dealer Locator Tool to find an APR Dealer near you. The APR Dealer will have the ability to upgrade your ECU while you wait!









*Mail us your ECU (USA Only):*
Remove your ECU and mail it directly to APR. We will upgrade your ECU and send it back typically the same day as we receive it. To remove your ECU, check for a removal guide in our Customer Support section, or give us a call. Then simply fill out an APR ECU Order Form and you’re ready to mail in your ECU.

*Security, Warranty and Money Back Guarentee*

All APR ECU Upgrades are fully encrypted to prevent theft of our valuable and proprietary coding information by lesser companies.









*30 Day Money Back Guarantee:*
All APR ECU Upgrades include a 30-day money back guarantee with no questions asked. If for any reason you are dissatisfied with the APR ECU Upgrade, return to your place of purchase for a full refund, provided you are within the 30 day period from the time of your initial purchase. Labor or shipping charges are not included in the guarantee and are at the discretion of the place of install.









*Limited Lifetime Warranty:*
All APR ECU Upgrades include a limited lifetime warranty against defects in the software, and to provide free updates and reflashes as they become available. Labor or shipping charges are not included in the warranty and are at the discretion of the place of install.


----------



## B7VRVI (Nov 27, 2012)

Why is there no readings for the 91 octane program, I think one could expect 7hp between 91-93 octane just from the octane.

The GTI saw 17HP and 20TQ from 91-93. Yes i get it turbo, but $599 is alot to spend without alot of info and minimal gains.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

B7VRVI said:


> Why is there no readings for the 91 octane program, I think one could expect 7hp between 91-93 octane just from the octane.
> 
> The GTI saw 17HP and 20TQ from 91-93. Yes i get it turbo, but $599 is alot to spend without alot of info and minimal gains.


91 octane will be less, but keep in mind, so will the stock figures on 91 octane. So, that in mind, the gains over stock are roughly the same. 

Most of the gains from this software will not show up on the dyno. We've made changes to acceleration aspects of the vehicle which do make a difference. Consider this for a moment. The 3.6L FSI VR6 engine is found in vehicles that are not considered "High end sport cars" from VW or Audi. What I mean by this is a car like the Audi RS5 is considered the "High end sports car." 

Now, on the high end stuff, VW and Audi tend the be more aggressive with acceleration characteristics. They leave less headroom on the table for us to play around with but on the 3.6 there's more headroom. Even though they leave less headroom on the table, we were still able to squeeze a bunch out of the RS5. 

So you're probably asking, "What the heck does the RS5 have to do with me?" On the RS5 we actually made LESS of a gain in power over stock on the dyno compared to the 3.6. You can read about it here: http://www.goapr.com/products/ecu_upgrade_42fsi_rs5.html However, even though we made less of a gain on the dyno, and considering Audi left LESS room on the table for us to make acceleration differences, we were still able to show an excellent gain in acceleration and we would expect to see similar, if not better on the 3.6 considering how much they limit it from the factory as it's not a 'sports' car. 

Check here to see all of the acceleration data and videos from the RS5. 
http://www.goapr.com/products/ecu_upgrade_42fsi_rs5.html

I unfortunately was unable to get the 3.6L FSI to the track to gather final numbers before releasing the software and the same was true for the RS5, however, since we own the RS5 and are using it for a supercharger development, I was able to find a weekend where I could take it to the track. 

All in all, I think the softwares excellent and worth the money. If it's worth it to you or not, you can actually decide, risk free. We offer a 30 day money back guarantee. So, if you don't like it. Return it!


----------



## B7VRVI (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks for the info Arin! 30 days sounds good to me!


----------



## thenew3 (Jun 18, 2006)

SO I held off on a REVO tune back in September because you said APR was releasing one, it turned out it was not for my 3.6 (08 3.6 4motion) so when will you have one ready? Would be a nice xmas present for myself


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

thenew3 said:


> SO I held off on a REVO tune back in September because you said APR was releasing one, it turned out it was not for my 3.6 (08 3.6 4motion) so when will you have one ready? Would be a nice xmas present for myself


It's ready now and I'm actually working on the web page for it today. I haven't released all of the marketing information though. I'll do that after Christmas.


----------



## Derek (Feb 18, 1999)

I went to your website, but I don't see the information for the earlier 3.6 upgrade. Actually, the info for the MED17 only appears under the CC - not in Passat B6. Could you post it, please? Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Derek said:


> I went to your website, but I don't see the information for the earlier 3.6 upgrade. Actually, the info for the MED17 only appears under the CC - not in Passat B6. Could you post it, please? Thanks!












It will be released soon.


----------



## Derek (Feb 18, 1999)

Thanks for posting the info, Arin. I was always suspicious that the earlier 3.6 made more power than the later motor due to the dual-stage manifold, and now that's backed up by dyno. +10 hp and 11 ft-lbs is a healthy difference! I'd be interested to see what the gains look like with the APR program added to my K&N and exhaust.

Question: Are you going to extend the 6500 rpm redline? It appears like it's still building power when the cutoff spoils the fun.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Derek said:


> Thanks for posting the info, Arin. I was always suspicious that the earlier 3.6 made more power than the later motor due to the dual-stage manifold, and now that's backed up by dyno. +10 hp and 11 ft-lbs is a healthy difference! I'd be interested to see what the gains look like with the APR program added to my K&N and exhaust.
> 
> Question: Are you going to extend the 6500 rpm redline? It appears like it's still building power when the cutoff spoils the fun.


The car above was a DSG so it shifted earlier. IIRC redline is higher on a manual.


----------



## Derek (Feb 18, 1999)

Correct - 6400 vs. 6500 rpm for the manual. Still a little early IMO.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Derek said:


> Correct - 6400 vs. 6500 rpm for the manual. Still a little early IMO.


Hmm, the beetle MED17 swap we did went to about 6800.


----------



## WhiteLightningMKV (Dec 2, 2008)

Does the ecu need to be pulled for the B7 or burned through the obd2?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

WhiteLightningMKV said:


> Does the ecu need to be pulled for the B7 or burned through the obd2?


Pulled


----------



## digdug18 (Mar 31, 2008)

Is there a stage 2 or stage 3 in the works as well? Or other performance parts for our specific engines?

Andrew


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

digdug18 said:


> Is there a stage 2 or stage 3 in the works as well? Or other performance parts for our specific engines?
> 
> Andrew


Unfortunately we don't have stage 2 or 3 in the works. We do have testpipes software if you remove the catalyst though. 

For an intake, we have VWR pannel filters.


----------



## AXZ (Nov 9, 2009)

Dear Arin,

I don't have a 3.6 but the small brother.

I have the 3.2fsi version in my 07 passat.

engine code AXZ.

it is controlled by a MED 9.1

do you have any software for it?

It is a DSG 6 speed and would like to make it run to 7k rpm so DSG software should be also modified isn't it?

thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

AXZ said:


> Dear Arin,
> 
> I don't have a 3.6 but the small brother.
> 
> ...


Hello

We don't currently have software but we have some development plans for this at our UK office. We're still 3-4 weeks out on this product at the moment.


----------



## AXZ (Nov 9, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Hello
> 
> We don't currently have software but we have some development plans for this at our UK office. We're still 3-4 weeks out on this product at the moment.


 Will wait to your news. 

regards!


----------



## digdug18 (Mar 31, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Unfortunately we don't have stage 2 or 3 in the works. We do have testpipes software if you remove the catalyst though.
> 
> For an intake, we have VWR pannel filters.


Can you make me a custom tune, provided I can get the car there?


----------



## P'sVDUB (Jun 2, 2013)

*2013 Executieve*

Has anyone used this software on a 2013 CC Executive 3.6 with 4 motion?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

P'sVDUB said:


> Has anyone used this software on a 2013 CC Executive 3.6 with 4 motion?


We have! 

Also, if you'll noticed, power doesn't drop off towards redline. It simply hits the DSG's max RPM and has to shift. We can change that with our upcoming DSG software. 

If you can PM me, I can get you an early copy of it with a higher redline. 

Just shoot me your contact information in a PM and we'll discuss. 

-Arin


----------



## VR6_BR (Apr 11, 2018)

Just flashed this to a BWS engine with MED17.1.6 ECU. 

UNFORTUNATELY, there was absolutely no gain. The dyno indicated 287 hp on the engine before the tune, and 284 AFTER the tune, both with 102 RON fuel.

It also hasn't raised the rev limiter as promised by ARIN in the previous post.

I've immediately returned to the stock software.


----------



## WalterGuida (Sep 3, 2012)

VR6_BR said:


> Just flashed this to a BWS engine with MED17.1.6 ECU.
> 
> UNFORTUNATELY, there was absolutely no gain. The dyno indicated 287 hp on the engine before the tune, and 284 AFTER the tune, both with 102 RON fuel.
> 
> ...


Did you get the DSG tune? I would suspect that would raise the limiter.


----------



## VR6_BR (Apr 11, 2018)

WalterKohn said:


> VR6_BR said:
> 
> 
> > Just flashed this to a BWS engine with MED17.1.6 ECU.
> ...


The APR database unfortunately did not indicate any update for the DSG.

And the APR engineer replied to the people on the shop indicating that the ECU tune would itself raise the limit.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

I think there is a misunderstanding. The ECU may raise the limiter, but the DSG has the final say as far as shift points and max RPM goes. So, if you don't upgrade the TCU, you'll only experience higher RPM on manual equipped vehicles. Also, for what it's worth, if we ever miss a limiter, and advertise higher, just let us know, and we'll fix the file.


----------

